# Most useless feature or add-on



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

There is a thread running about the most useful add on you've made.

But what's the most use*less* add on or item you have in your van?

Ours is the microwave. Funnily enough, when we were looking at vans I really really wanted a microwave.

Well in the year we've had the van I think it's been used twice. And both times I'm sure I could have managed without it. A waste of a cupboard in my opinion


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Funnily enough Hezbez I was thinking of installing a microwave.

We used the one in our old van just to warm/heat things up and seemed to be used a lot. Mind you we were only ever on hookup.

I would never cook in them as I dont like the taste of microwaved food.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

I find the French maid really useless - lies about all day and moans whenever asked to do something. Definitely wouldn't have another. :twisted: 

David


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Based on the past year our Fiamma awning doesn't seem to have earned it's passage !

It goes up when it is hot or sunny, not too windy or not likely to be too windy. It's been rolled out once this year and that to check it hadn't gone mouldy.

We've done lots of UK trips and 7 weeks in southern Italy and south of France at Easter.

Perhaps it will get more use this year in Greece - ?

G


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I refer my right honourable friend to a post I did some time ago :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-42841-.html


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The Brabantia pull-out washing line . . . installed in the bog at nostril height, so it was fairly lethal even before Mrs Zeb could festoon it with knickers and other unthinkables!! 8O 8O

I removed it without even using it once, and replaced it with a long high-level towel rail at one side (_which will be far more useful_) and a triple coat hook on the other side (_ditto_).

The designer of that feature must be either severely vertically challenged or a non-motorhomer turned loose on a CAD program! 8O

The daft beggar has surely never been inside a van to inspect the results of his handywork!! :roll: :roll:

Dave :evil:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

The automatic bum wipe doesn't quite hit the spot

Loddy   8O


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> There is a thread running about the most useful add on you've made.
> 
> But what's the most use*less* add on or item you have in your van?
> 
> ...


Oh heck ...... and here's me yearning for one!!!!

I did use ours quite a bit in our 2 previous motorhomes - but not so much for cooking but for heating up and keeping food warm! Great for starting off jacket tates and then finishing them off in the oven and when being lazy they're ideal for M&S come dine with me ready meals! 

I know what you mean about cupboard space though Hezbez and if you are short on locker space, then maybe it makes sense to live without out one!

Our most useless accessory has to be an electric fly/mosquito killer - it was absolute rubbish and it never zapped anything. I got bitten to hell and back in Scotland, despite this glowing beacon lantern thingymajig sat there sitting on the worktop! 

Don't we buy some tripe though? Lol :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My waste of space is the built in Sat Nav VDO 'ayton' MS3000 that unless you have the latest CDs, can't find Paris when in France.

It has a display fixed to the dash, a unit ocupying a whole overhead cabinet and unless your looking for a sizable town in UK is just extra baggage.

Ray.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Sonesta said:


> Hezbez said:
> 
> 
> > There is a thread running about the most useful add on you've made.
> ...


Sue watch out Russ will be along in mo :wink: ..................I thought it was tripe that we all talked about LOL your two's post the other night made me laugh as I once wanted a toy typewriter and my Dad being friendly with the local butcher told him what I wanted, the Butcher called it a tripewrighter..............LOL.

Cough cough anyway back on topic :wink: I wouldn't be without my microwave and I know when our Son and Daughter in law came with us on a site with the caravan they were constantly popping back and forth to use our microwave, problem solved now as they have just bought a new caravan and what was one of her favourite things about it.............it had a microwave.

Ermm most useless thing,apart from Hubby's fishing tackle :wink: :lol: a folding dustbin to put outside with a black bin bag, we never used it and the pole things that came with it were a right nuisance in the cupboard it has now been dispensed of.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Ermm most useless thing . . . a folding dustbin to put outside with a black bin bag, we never used it and the pole things that came with it were a right nuisance in the cupboard it has now been dispensed of.


That reminded me of the other thing that came off our new van within a couple of days.

Brabantia again, though nothing against their stuff. It's fine, if you fix it in the right place. :roll:

What would have been an excellent Brabantia waste bin was mounted on the habitation door at just the right height to catch heels as we entered and left the van, and perfectly placed so the cupboards just inside could not be opened *without first opening the hab door.*

I wonder if it was the same plonker with the CAD program? (See my earlier post about the nostril hazard.) :roll:

Dave


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> Based on the past year our Fiamma Awning doesn't seem to have earned it's passage !
> G


Oh heck, and here's me just thinking of having an awning fitted :?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Ermm most useless thing . . . a folding dustbin to put outside with a black bin bag, we never used it and the pole things that came with it were a right nuisance in the cupboard it has now been dispensed of.
> ...


We don't use the bin on our door for rubbish, find it pretty useless for that but it is ok for storing the carrier bags in that we then hang on the cooker one handle on each side of one of the handles on the cooker...........so I suppose in a way it serves some kind of purpose LOL. I also bought a small health type grill from Aldi the other week, well it was on offer :wink: used it once in the MH for a steak and it is now in the garden shed.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The oven - now removed.

My awning gets used in all weathers as partially open it stops gentle rain from coming into van.


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

The microwave (with convection) has to be the most useful item onboard (after my wife and the toilet). In the humourous category, I nominate the awning since a rowboat is infinitely more desireable with the rain were are having in Spain. In the serious category, it has to be the washer and dryer.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> My awning gets used in all weathers as partially open it stops gentle rain from coming into van.


So does ours but we don't seem to have anything other than blizzards, howling gales and Mediterranean winds this year- and I'm terrified of it getting torn off.

I'm happy with the microwave but could do without the " grill". Sad, pathetic little thing that only half cooks one corner of the bread and takes ages to warm up ( and presumably lots of gas in the process).

G


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

The dealer I bought it from !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well we didn't buy it, it came with the 'van, but the bottom of the van windbreak thingy hasn't been used in 6 years. It's about a foot high, and runs from behind the front wheel to the back end, has 2 bits of channelling to slide into, but it's so much of a fiddle to attach. I suppose it might be useful for soemone who goes onto windy sites for long stays, and spends a long time with the awning out, but for us, no way! It's sat in the garage along with the flyscreen door, and the ladder to the drop down bed - they will all go back in the 'van when we sell it :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Used*

Hi

Not useless, but certainly the least used is the microwave.... and I am a fulltimer! I am a more traditional cook, pastries, pies, roasts etc

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Awning have to agree with Grizzly. Paid £550 for it from JCM they delivered it took my dad and Drew 4 hours to fit the bluddy thing and then used it twice. That was on the Hymer. Neenar hasn't got one and not going to get one either we have a parasol we move round where the non-existent sun ever is!

Only time ever wished had one was the one day of summer we were actually away last year - and £550 is just not worth it. We always worried it would fall out when driving too.

And of the 3 times we used it in France we had to 1. run out in jammies at 4am to wind the chuffing thing back in due to thunderstorm 2. next day it would not go back in its slot properly and took us an hour to fiddle with it. 3. leaves got wound in with it and gave us leave shapes on it. and 4. Kids kept clouting each other with the pole or poking me with it when I was driving.

Also would like to add 12v fly zapper - going in bin as we speak - crap? yeh have bought the lot!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

The eye level gas oven. * BEST KIT Microwave, Crank up Sat Dish, All the Aires Book France.*


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

All of the TV and satellite equipment I bought before I had a CAMOS fitted. I would hate to know the amount I spent but I probably could have bought another CAMOS. I have more sat dishes lying around in the garage than Sky! 


dave


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

lafuma recliners - bought two, lovely and comfortable, but so damn big! won't quite fit through the boot opening, so have to be carefully maneouvred through the van - just too much hassle to bring them in at night so they stay at home!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

beagle said:


> lafuma recliners - bought two, lovely and comfortable, but so damn big! won't quite fit through the boot opening, so have to be carefully maneouvred through the van - just too much hassle to bring them in at night so they stay at home!


Oh Snap !

We bought the XL size too as we thought they'd be extra comfy.

They're gorgeous, wonderfully comfortable but weigh a ton and, after one only of them was squeezed into the space behind the driver's seat for a trip to Croatia which severely limited movement in the van, have only been used in the garden.

I think we have the biggest collection of tried-but-failed motorhome outdoor seating in the universe - unless anyone knows better ?!!

G


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Camos dome, looked rediculous , thousands of channels, in any language or genre, watched 1hour of the Olympic highlights(BBC)in france for 2 weeks =14hours @£1'700 that was £121.42 an hour. It would have been cheaper to get 2 airline tickets and watch it live.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

[quote="Grizzly

I think we have the biggest collection of tried-but-failed motorhome outdoor seating in the universe - unless anyone knows better ?!!

G[/quote]

Oh no you haven't :lol: :lol: We have chairs for every eventuality :roll: Various trials resulted in a shed full of chairs and our current selection are now 2 x fold up stools (to rest feet on or take on walks), 2 x Tesco value camping chairs which are always in the back box so we always have an outside chair if we need/want it, 2 x lafuma chairs which are cool in hot weather (not used much recently 8) ) and 2 reclining padded camping fold up chairs because they are comfy but take up lots of room when we are travelling.

Most useless thing - portable satellite - gives plenty of amusement setting the ***** thing up, but who wants to watch it? We go away to get away from the TV 8O . Second most useless thing is the tv aerial bought because everyone said our round status aerial was a chocolate teapot. It's a chocolate teapot that provides a brilliant picture 99% of the time whereas we have yet to get a picture out of the extra one that requires poles and wires and fiddling :? Nevermnd, it keeps the old man happy playing with the gadgets :lol:

Mrs. D


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Mrs D, hows this list for chairs.....
2x lounging lafumas
2 x lounging Royal + foot rests,
2x lafuma low beach chairs, 
4x lafuma uprights, 
6 director chairs, 
2 of those green folding in a bag thingies, 
3 green stripy spring open chairs +cushions,
4 little folding stools,
1 super deluxe fishing chair ! (Mr van de Striche)
WE ARE NOT going to any more shows if they are selling chairs.
Please dont ask how many tables we have to choose from!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

brens said:


> Mrs D, hows this list for chairs.....
> 2x lounging lafumas
> 2 x lounging Royal + foot rests,
> 2x lafuma low beach chairs,
> ...


Been there...done that...got the chairs ! I thought we were in a bad way when choosing chairs but I'm glad we're not alone.

Now how many different combinations of bed clothes do people collect ?

Sleeping bag, sleeping bags, hollofill thick duvets, hollofill thin duvets, down duvets, fleece blankets, patchwork quilts, , sheet sleeping bag, sheets, foam mattress topper, down mattress topper.....we think we've about achieved perfection but watch this space !

G


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> brens said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs D, hows this list for chairs.....
> ...


Actually G that was the one thing we got right, two lovely pillows each and a cosy real down quilt, its better than being at home :wink: we were only saying the other day that the MH quilt is the best quilt we have ever bought..........Hubby said he would bring it inside (which I didn't want to do as it belongs in the MH) I was saved however as it is a double and the bed inside is a king :wink:


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

*Useless ad on*

Most useless add on,double duvet,nodded off,sneaky "Irish" Border collie got onto bed,both woke up frozen. We now have two single duvets, humans 1,border collie (Flea bag) nil.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Useless ad on*



Jented said:


> Most useless add on,double duvet,nodded off,sneaky "Irish" Border collie got onto bed,both woke up frozen. We now have two single duvets, humans 1,border collie (Flea bag) nil.


What do you mean ? I hope not that you got rid of the dog 8O


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

brens said:


> Mrs D, hows this list for chairs.....
> 2x lounging lafumas
> 2 x lounging Royal + foot rests,
> 2x lafuma low beach chairs,
> ...


OK, Brens, you win 8O Even including our shed collection I don't think we can top your list :lol:

Bedding is simple: 1 x thin duvet to lie on and a combination down duvet so we choose the part or both parts depending on the weather and it packs down really small even when both sections are clipped together. And pillows of course.

Mrs D


----------



## Hintonwood (Mar 21, 2008)

TV of any description.  

We have never installed one but if we did it would be the most useless feature in the Motorhome 'cos one of the big plusses about being away is being away from TV!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hintonwood said:


> TV of any description.
> 
> We have never installed one but if we did it would be the most useless feature in the Motorhome 'cos one of the big plusses about being away is being away from TV!


You don't watch Corra then :wink: :lol:


----------



## Hintonwood (Mar 21, 2008)

Briarose said:


> Hintonwood said:
> 
> 
> > TV of any description.
> ...


I watched Corra when Ena Sharples was in it, Crossroads when Amy Turtle was in it (and Sandy in a Wheelchair), Emmerdale when Amos Brealy and Mr Wilkes were behind the Bar, and East Enders when Lofty and Michelle were going out............ oh and Neighbours when Daphne and Des were being harrased by mrs Mangle. Have I missed anything since? :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hintonwood said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Hintonwood said:
> ...


Yep Gail is on Hubby number three or is it four ?


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*useless add on*

Has to be the SOG system, makes so much racket I have to switch the pump off so as not to wake up the whole campsite if one of us needs to use the dunny at night


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hintonwood said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Hintonwood said:
> ...


I think I'm about as up to date as you are, except I've never really followed Emmerdale, Crossroads or Neighbours. I did watch Brookside for the first couple of years though. The only soap I follow is The Archers, and we can usually get this on the cab radio.

I'm not a big telly fan, even at home, though we do often watch DVDs on the Macbook when we're away.

I've been trying to think of our most useless add on, but as we've not added much to our pretty basic van I'm struggling. Of the original equipment I'd say the oven is the most underused. Don't think we've ever actually used it, except to store bread in, in the two years we've been motorhoming.

Chris


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

It has to be the Fiamma Safari Room. Seemed a good idea at the York Show. Takes up a huge amount of space and can't be bothered with the effort required to put it up. A waste of money for us for sure!

Stewart


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*useless things*

The gas grill takes forever and only does the middle of the bread! The Fiamma awning? came with the M/H too noisy when the wind blows. Corner steadies.

The microwave is good especially for warming the fish and chips if the chip shop is quite a way off.

Graham


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Awning*

Hi

I will also say the wind out awning. Standard equipment, never used. When I tried to use the awning on my last motorhome, I could n't get my legs open properly and got in a right pickle with it.

Russell


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Awning*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will also say the wind out awning. Standard equipment, never used. When I tried to use the awning on my last motorhome, I could n't get my legs open properly and got in a right pickle with it.
> 
> Russell


I've never had any trouble getting the legs open! :lol: 

Graham


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Hintonwood said:


> TV of any description.
> 
> We have never installed one but if we did it would be the most useless feature in the Motorhome 'cos one of the big plusses about being away is being away from TV!


i am with you there, however I would be travelling on my own in TV was not provided.

dave


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Awning*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will also say the wind out awning. Standard equipment, never used. When I tried to use the awning on my last motorhome, I could n't get my legs open properly and got in a right pickle with it.
> 
> Russell


I used to close mine and it meant I could reach further, Only time I had trouble opening them was when my mate tied my laces together.

:lol: :lol:

My Worst Most useless purchase is the little folding plastic dishes (cereal size) we got four so they would take less room , Opened them out first time of use and the Damn folds leaked milk all over.

8O :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Awning*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will also say the wind out awning. Standard equipment, never used. When I tried to use the awning on my last motorhome, I could n't get my legs open properly and got in a right pickle with it.
> 
> Russell


I had a friend once who had the opposite problem and she couldn't keep hers closed! Her name was Marg ....... she spread easy! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Awning*



Sonesta said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Awning*



SaddleTramp said:


> I used to close mine and it meant I could reach further, Only time I had trouble opening them was when my mate tied my laces together. :lol: :lol:


LOVE IT! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I love a giggle and you always make me giggle Les! 

Sue


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

At the risk of incurring the wrath of all devotees, the least-used accessory in our van is the Remoska: in three years we have used it once. Not that I think it is a poor item - quite the reverse. It just doesn't fit in with our style of motorhoming (at the moment anyway). Generally, we don't use site hook-ups and when away for just a few days, we often prepare any casseroles, meat sauces etc beforehand and put them in the fridge in click-lock plastic boxes. We manage very well on just a three-ring hob; no oven or micro-wave, and no inclination to get either.

On the subject of Lafuma recliners - great bit of kit and used quite a lot (when it's not snowing!) but then we have the benefit of a fairly capacious garage so there's plenty of room for them.

Philip


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Briar rose and Hezbez,after ME wanting another dog,we rescued Sassy from Ireland four and a half years ago,in that time she has pushed me so far out of the house i am being fed in the garden. So much for mans best friend!! I DARE NOT say she was the most useless add on.......Hang on the windows opening,here comes my dinner,byee.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Seems that the favorites so far are :-
a) Pull out clothes lines (Bound to 'bend' and not hold much!)
b) Pull out awnings (Slightest wind & the're useless & leaves in the works!!)
c) Blue lamp fly & mosi killers ('cos they don't!!)
d) Grills on gas hobs (I wouldn't have thought of this one!!)
e) Riverboat pump (to pump out water, hope it never happens)
f) External shower
g) Bar-b-que sets

Keep 'em comming I'm quite enjoying this thread 

ETA:-
Microwave, I want one of these but I'm thinking I may as well get a small genni just to power it by, only need it for 20 - 30 minutes in the evening, and it would be worth it, we're definately not having a gas oven.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

It might be interesting to make a comparison between the 'most useful' and 'most useless' threads to see how often gadgets are listed in both. I suspect one man's awning is another man's pull-out washing line - if you see what I mean.

Philip


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*useless kit*



JeanLuc said:


> At the risk of incurring the wrath of all devotees, the least-used accessory in our van is the Remoska: in three years we have used it once.
> 
> Philip


Well I think this could be grouped with the bread maker, veg steamer,sandwich toaster, george foreman , good idea at the time :lol:

We have a 240v electric hotplate http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=1679CDTQVJNB2RWJSVRQ
which I thought was quite good untill I saw you guys useing Cadac grills http://www.garden4less.co.uk/cadac-safari-chef-lp.asp?partner=fr
The jury is out on that one as have yet to use it in anger :roll:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

JeanLuc said:


> At the risk of incurring the wrath of all devotees, the least-used accessory in our van is the Remoska: in three years we have used it once. Not that I think it is a poor item - quite the reverse. It just doesn't fit in with our style of motorhoming (at the moment anyway). Generally, we don't use site hook-ups and when away for just a few days, we often prepare any casseroles, meat sauces etc beforehand and put them in the fridge in click-lock plastic boxes. We manage very well on just a three-ring hob; no oven or micro-wave, and no inclination to get either.
> 
> On the subject of Lafuma recliners - great bit of kit and used quite a lot (when it's not snowing!) but then we have the benefit of a fairly capacious garage so there's plenty of room for them.
> 
> Philip


Hey if you don't want your Remoska Philip - then why not sell it as I would definitely buy it from you? I would like one for the home too - so send me a PM if you should wish to dispose of it?

Sue


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry to disappoint, but we're not going to sell it. One day, when we spend more time touring it will come into its own. Also, a useful back-up for the house in case of power cuts - I can power it from the generator.

Philip


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Useful*



JeanLuc said:


> It might be interesting to make a comparison between the 'most useful' and 'most useless' threads to see how often gadgets are listed in both. I suspect one man's awning is another man's pull-out washing line - if you see what I mean.
> 
> Philip


Good idea.

Back to useless, I will add that I have bought, and later sold, a waste hog thing (now use a bucket), a portable washer - (now use a bucket) and also a portable ironing board.

Russell


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Useful*



Rapide561 said:


> Back to useless, I will add that I have bought, and later sold, a waste hog thing (now use a bucket), a portable washer - (now use a bucket) and also a portable ironing board.
> 
> Russell


I've got one of those folding ironing boards too Russell and have only used it once in 5 years lol!

Mind you I have got one of those portable washing machines and when we travel to Europe for several weeks at a time, I do use that then and I must confess to finding it very useful. However, I never take it with me when travelling in the UK but then again, we're never away long enough to warrant taking it. Guess what ..... I recently purchased a mini portable tumble dryer too (for European travels) now how sad is that??????  It's dead good though - so will be ideal for damp, wet days!

Good job my hubby is easy going - but I suspect he will be quite strict about keeping his new garage all neat and tidy: he reckons it's strictly his domain but we'll soon see about that! :wink:

Sue


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Jented said:


> Briar rose and Hezbez,after ME wanting another dog,we rescued Sassy from Ireland four and a half years ago,in that time she has pushed me so far out of the house i am being fed in the garden. So much for mans best friend!! I DARE NOT say she was the most useless add on.......Hang on the windows opening,here comes my dinner,byee.


LOL are you saying she has taken your place ??


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

Mine would be the roof mounted Waeco air con unit. I think i have turned it on 3 or 4 times. It's now sprung a little leak so will need to be sorted when i get back to the UK. I tend to go abroad in the winter and spend the "summer" in the UK and have never found it warm enough to need it.

Don't understand how you all manage without an oven, what do you eat ?.

My best buy, a couple of quid on a marine pistol type shower head. What would i like, a sat system that works properly in southern europe.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Briar Rose
Not taken my place totally,i am still in charge of driving,water/waste control,walking "Flea bag" all hours/locations/WEATHER!!!! One must be grateful for little mercies and i do get fed SECOND after her.
One more useless add on,a hand held "Toasty" thingy bought 2 years ago,and still in its box.
PS. Oh and i am allowed 1/16th of the bed.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

*Sat Nav/useless add ons*

Manchego.
Fitted to our timberland was a Pioneer unit,i think it was expensive,but it worked a treat down through France,Spain and around Portugal. I cannot remember what model it was,but when you switched it on a screen unit slid out of the radio part and flipped up,also when you engaged reverse,the rear view camera would operate on the screen,then when you went forward again the maps came back on.I am a Luddite,but i like to be a cosseted Luddite.
I seem to remember my "financial Adviser" saying it cost over a thousand pounds,whatever the cost it sure saved a lot of diesel. I call the Sat nav Doris.


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorry, when i said a sat system i meant tv not nav. My little Garmin does everything i need it to do, never understand why people feel the need to go OTT with them.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Manchengo.
The pioneer Sat/nav was part of a package,perhaps that was why it was so expensive,also i have a Tom Tom 500 i think it is, for 3 years, half price from Halfords,so the OTT comment is not very nice really,i was trying to be helpful,as regards tv reception,i bought a moble sat/dish set up on line for £139,it works up in the Pyrenees if that helps.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Based on the past year our Fiamma Awning [MHF Link] doesn't seem to have earned it's passage !
> 
> It goes up when it is hot or sunny, not too windy or not likely to be too windy. It's been rolled out once this year and that to check it hadn't gone mouldy.
> 
> ...


I would have nominated the Fiamma wind out awning as the most useless until a friend gave us a spare awning strap to hold it down.

This is the most useful item we have gained and has made the awning useable 

Previously it would fly up at the slightest breath of wind, but now it copes with most weather.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Manchego said:


> Mine would be the roof mounted Waeco air con unit. I think i have turned it on 3 or 4 times. It's now sprung a little leak so will need to be sorted when i get back to the UK. I tend to go abroad in the winter and spend the "summer" in the UK and have never found it warm enough to need it.
> 
> Don't understand how you all manage without an oven, what do you eat ?.
> 
> My best buy, a couple of quid on a marine pistol type shower head. What would i like, a sat system that works properly in southern europe.


What do we eat?

For short trips usually something from the freezer that we had made in advance, such as a bolognaise sauce or ratatouille. Often we'll also take uncooked sausages or chops from the freezer. We eat a lot of vegetables and also carry tins of kidney beans or chick peas which we add to things. We use the Remoska for most things, sometimes also using the hob. We improvise a lot, i prefer to look at what we've got and think about what to do with it rather than follow recipes.

If we spent more time without EHU I might use the oven as i wouldn't be able to use the Remoska.

Chris


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Fascinating thread which demonstrates perfectly the individuality of each and everyone of us! 

Some of the accessories and gadgets are considered a total waste of money and as much use as a chocolate fireguard - whereas, to somebody else, it is the best invention since sliced bread! 

Just proves there is no wrong or right way to enjoy motorhoming and it's just a matter of differing tastes, lifestyles and choice!

We ought to hold a meet where we could either sell or swap all our unwanted items! What say you?

Sue


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Manchego said:


> clipped .... Don't understand how you all manage without an oven, what do you eat ?. clipped


We have the famous double skillets


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

We have a lock on our look door just in case burglars break in when we are both in the bathroom ???


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

drcotts said:


> We have a lock on our look door just in case burglars break in when we are both in the bathroom ???


i won't ask what you are both doing in the bathroom together but I can guess!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

"What do we eat"?
We have never had an oven in either a caravan (Rapido) or motorhomes
(Adria), and for over 25 years we have managed to serve from scratch a full range of hot cooked meals for 4 with a pressure cooker and skillet.

We are about to have our first oven next month when we take delivery of our 1st British built van . We are interested to see how much we use the oven.


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow - what a useful thread for a newbie! We have the awning (came with the van) and the grill and oven were on my list of must haves as we plan to full time and I do love to cook - but we'll see how that works out....

The most useless thing on our van at the mo is a button on the control panel that we can't figure out. Have tried it on and off and doesn't seem to change anything. No mention of it in our manual.

One day maybe we'll find out what it does - but until then it's definitely the most useless thing on there!

:happyhippy:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

LittleGreyCat said:


> I would have nominated the Fiamma wind out awning as the most useless until a friend gave us a spare awning strap to hold it down.
> .


I was being a bit tongue-in-cheek when I mentioned the awning.

When we're in sunnier climes or when the sun shines in UK we'd not be without it. This year has been awful for weather so it has not been unrolled. We've got the tie down straps but they don't give me peace of mind and I still listen for the sound of ripping polywhateveritis when the wind gets up.

G


----------

